# Some recordings..



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

Some of my works and recordings I did past couple of months..

http://www.soundclick.com/player/stations_player.cfm?q=hi&folderID=679895&shuffle=true

I used TA Droptop Classic for all the tracks...Just wanted to share

with forum members here and get some advices to improve my playing..

I've been playing for almost 10 years and it seems like I'm not getting

any better but getting worse...feels like i'm in a slump or something...

the whole world is in global slump anyways....

anyways, thanks for reading 

cheers!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't know what yer talkin about - I listened and was really entertained by the tracks.......just keep doin what it is yer doing - enjoy


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

I'm glad it entertained you. thx for your input brown1!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

tomyam said:


> Some of my works and recordings I did past couple of months..
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/player/stations_player.cfm?q=hi&folderID=679895&shuffle=true
> 
> ...


It sounds pretty darn good to me, my friend.
Yes, the world is in a slump, but you're creating something:rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Sebastian. Man. If that's a slump dude I'm envious!

Did you do the backing tracks as well? Because the whole thing, backing track to mix, sounds very, very good. Also: were those Axe-Fx tracks? I know you had one at one point.

The bass/drum lock on Carlos is particular nice. Tight as hell. And that guitar bit starting around 0:49 to 1:13 is Dream Theater inspired - am I right? 'Cause you've channeled Petrucci to a T there.


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> It sounds pretty darn good to me, my friend.
> Yes, the world is in a slump, but you're creating something:rockon2:


Thanks keefsdad!! hope we all can get out of this slump soon.. 



iaresee said:


> Sebastian. Man. If that's a slump dude I'm envious!
> 
> Did you do the backing tracks as well? Because the whole thing, backing track to mix, sounds very, very good. Also: were those Axe-Fx tracks? I know you had one at one point.
> 
> The bass/drum lock on Carlos is particular nice. Tight as hell. And that guitar bit starting around 0:49 to 1:13 is Dream Theater inspired - am I right? 'Cause you've channeled Petrucci to a T there.


Thanks for listening iaresee!! Yes, I did the backing tracks too and I used axe-fx on "what" and "westcourt blues." For Carlos I mic'd my friend's silver jubilee. I have a buddy who's really good with studio stuffs...mixing, recording. sequencing...etcetc
He helped me record those two tracks with axe-fx. He mixed it and did some touching i guess. and I recorded Carlos using sm58+mbox2+macbook pro. Yea, I love DT and their work. I love JP's licks...especially those
accurate fast picking licks...he's a walking guitar pro5. Thanks for listening!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome, are you korean? (I ask because your last name is Yoon)


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

That's some extraordinary work done there. Really enjoyed. IMO Carlos is absolutely outstanding in terms of structure and phrasing. It tops the other two tracks with ease. :rockon:


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

noobcake said:


> Awesome, are you korean? (I ask because your last name is Yoon)


Yea I'm Korean. Are you? 



passenger said:


> That's some extraordinary work done there. Really enjoyed. IMO Carlos is absolutely outstanding in terms of structure and phrasing. It tops the other two tracks with ease. :rockon:


Thanks for listening! Actually I put more work on those other two tracks than I did in Carlos...haha anyways thanks for your input!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

tomyam said:


> yea i'm korean. Are you?


예.....안녕하세요 :smile:


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

안녕하세요 반갑습니다


----------

